# ifconfig sur VB



## Alias84 (25 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis en BTS IRIS et j'ai un petit soucis avec ma VB, je dois trouver mon adresse ip et je suis sensé trouver quelquechose comme 192.168.52.XXX et la mystere je trouve un 10.0.0.2, ce qui n'a rien avoir...
Mes profs etant un peu pommé au niveau de la gestion de ma VB... ils n'ont pas su me repondre...
Est ce quelqu'un aurai une solution?

A savoir que quand je passe sur mac OS X je trouve une adresse IP logique... 

Mes profs m'ont parlé du fait que peut etre cela viendrai de mon adaptateur USB/Ethernet que j'ai pour mon macbook air.

Si quelqu'un aurai une reponse ca me serai d'un grand aide!!!


----------



## ntx (25 Janvier 2011)

VB = Virtual Box ??? 

La config des cartes réseaux virtuelles se fait machine virtuelle éteinte dans la console VB. Il y a 4 type de connexions possibles en fonction de ce que tu veux faire (accéder à l'extérieur, réseau privé entre hôte et invité, ...). Toutes les explications sont dans la doc de VB.


----------



## bompi (25 Janvier 2011)

Est-ce que tu as accès au réseau depuis ta machine virtuelle ?

Si oui, c'est donc que tout est bien configuré, façon "bridge Ethernet". Virtual Box émule un réseau virtuel avec routeur et serveur DHCP, permettant l'allocation dynamique d'adresse _au sein du réseau virtuel_ pour chaque machine virtuelle lancée.

Si tu fais un _ifconfig_ dans le Terminal de Mac OS X tu pourras constater la présence des différentes interfaces réseau virtuelles créées par Virtual Box.


----------

